# Mi vida con linux.. porque #$%$#% me pasa eso!!!?

## Cyberstudio

Mi historia en linux inicia en el año 2003, para esos entonces yo era un usuario avanzado de windows con conocimientos de programación. En un foro escuche el nombre mandrake linux así que me fui a google, escribí Mandrake linux y llegue a la pagina. Vi los screenshots, todo muy lindo. Asi que me bajo los 3 cds de instalación (Mandrake 9.1) y lo instalo en mi desktop.

Al finalizar la instalación me encuentro con un kde 3.0 o 3.1, no recuerdo bien, gnome 2.4 y kernel 2.4.22. todo muy lindo. El cargador de arranque era lilo. La luna de miel con mandrake termino cuando intente instalar un programa.  El programa me pedía gtk (y yo no tenia ni idea de que era eso) bien, bajo gtk, pero gtk me dice que le falta glibc, bajo glibc y me dice que le falta pango o algo así. Todo un infierno, el infierno de las dependencias. El RPM es lo que yo llamo una mierda en gestión de paquetes.

Traumado con tal experiencia desinstalo linux y me quedo con win2000. Un par de meses después me pica el gusanillo y me da con instalar linux nuevamente. Esta vez me informo bien. Un amigo me dice que lo que necesito es una distro con una buena gestión de paquetes. El me dice dos nombres:

-Debian: Es excelente gestionando paquetes, pero le dicen  Debian la inalcanzable por lo difícil que es de instalar y configurar el hardware.

-Gentoo: Ni lo pienses, solo para hackers y gurus. Tienes que compilar todo el sistema en la instalación

después de esa explicación, decido darle otra oportunidad a mandrake, que tenia la recién salida 10.0 por esos entonces. Nuevamente bajo los 3 cds con mi modem y la instalo. Todo mas bonito que la 9.1 pero el mismo problema con el infierno de las dependencias. Meses después lo intento con la 10.1 y lo mismo, así que corto mi relación con mandrake.

Luego de unos meses con WinXp descubro ubuntu, Un debian para principiantes como alguien me dijo. No lo dudo, me bajo el CD y lo instalo. APT fue una bendición :O mis ojos no lo creían. Jesus! Todo instalado rápido y sin problemas.

Al cabo de algunos meses veo que ubuntu me resulta muy básico, que no estoy aprendiendo nada de linux. así que me voy a debian. Debian fue mucho mas difícil que ubuntu, pero aun así, como que no era mi distro.

Después de escuchar de las bondades de yast, le tiro el ojo a Suse 10. son 5 cds :O pero aun así lo intento. Todo muy lindo, pero me recuerda a windows. La integración de yast con el sistema es tal que me da miedo instalar cualquier cosa o configurar cualquier archivo. Me sentía amarrado, aparte de que suse es extremadamente lenta! (Pentium-m 1.6, 512 DDR) . así que con sed de libertad me paso a Gentoo  :Very Happy:  (hace 1 semana)

Gentoo era justo lo que pedía. Pero como gentoo era una distro diferente a las otras me decido a hacer todo por la regla para que no se me joda. Instalo todo tal cual como dice en el handbook. Después de instalar el sistema lo primero que hice fue configurar el servidor X. Luego de tener gnome corriendo (odio KDE) lo siguiente fue conseguir la conexión a Internet.

Después de instalar y configurar todos los dispositivos, hago un emerge sync y me bajo el ultimo kernel siguiendo cuidadosamente todas las guias oficiales que encuentro en gentoo.org y en gentoo-wiki. Al reiniciar al nuevo kernel (2.6.14)  tengo mejor soporte para el trackpoint, VIVA!!!!, pero acabo de perder el modem :S...... me paso la mañana entera tratando de configurar el módem para que funcione con alsa, hasta que al fin y con la ayuda de algunos amigos aca en el foro, consigo que el módem (un smartlink) funcione en el kernel 2.6.14

Luego que reinicio me encuentro con un error mientras el sistema sube que dice:

```

Failed to calculate module dependencies                                  [ ! ! ]

```

Yo en si no lo entiendo! Lo e hecho todo justo como manda la documentación, no e instalado nada que sea masked o inestable, mucho menos e instalado ningun programa a mano! :S ese error (que todabia lo tengo) me tiene desanimado. Después de poner tanto empeño en mi distro y de seguir las cosas al pie de la letra, me da error. Tampoco encuentro nada sobre como resolverlo.

Como el error del inicio no parece afectarme en nada al sistema, me decido a migrar a gcc 3.4 estable, para poder aprovechar la compatibilidad con pentium-m en mi laptop. Me leo la guia completa que sale en la pagina, lo hago todo tal cual dice en la guia, reinicio y me dispongo a recompilar alguno de los paquetes que ya tenia compilados para aprovechar las mejoras del nuevo gcc. Mozilla-thunderbird se compila con éxito en 50 minutos. Gaim 1.5.0 también se compila con éxito. Justo cuando estaba tan contento por tener el compilador afinado, mozilla-firefox se niega a compilar!  No se porque rayos! Porque el compilo bien con gcc3.3  :Sad: . luego de cambiar a 3.4 no compila. Me da un error que dice:

```

/usr/bin/autoconf-2.13 is missing or not executable

```

me voy a la consola y escribo

```

emerge search autoconf 

```

y según portage tengo la ultima versión instalada. La desinstalo y la instalo nuevamente a ver.... intento compilar firefox y sigue el mismo problema.

Tratando de calmarme salgo a dar una vuelta. Cuando llego a la casa intento compilar el totem y me sale tremendo error 

```

Access violation

```

en letras rojas en negrita. No se porque no compila, porque con gcc 3.3 compilo bien :S

Dicho eso, ahora tengo los ánimos bajos. Sigo las guias, los manuales, sigo las buenas practicas (nada de flags agresivas, nada de paquetes enmascarados...) y de nada me vale.....

por eso me pregunto... que es lo que hago mal???? hay algo con gentoo que yo no conozca? Solo tengo 1 semana con gentoo, así que todos ustedes tienen mas experiencias que yo. así que les pregunto.... 

Cuales son las cosas que uno no debe hacer JAMAS en gentoo? 

Cuales son las malas practicas y cuales son las buenas?

Porque las cosas no me salen bien, aun cuando sigo solo las guias oficiales?

Casi siempre que instalo algo, otra cosa se jode. Si es así, el dia que haga un emerge -u  world se crearan tantos problemas que tendré que reinstalarlo todo desde 0 :S

Cualquier ayuda, recomendación, maldición, critica, demanda,,, lo que sea,, me seria de utilidad

Muchas gracias por su tiempo!

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Hola, veamos lo 1º decirte que muchos de los que estamos aqui hemos hecho un recorrido igual o mas extenso por las Distros de Linux .....

ahora pasemos a la accion, por lo visto no has hecho la migracion a gcc-3.4 correctamente.

 *Quote:*   

> #gcc-config -l con esto deberias ver el gcc que tienes seleccionado con un *

 

seleccionas el correcto

 *Quote:*   

> #gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4 con esto ya hemos seleccionado el nuevo gcc

 

ahora le indicamos al sistema el cambio

 *Quote:*   

> #source /etc/profile

 

pruebalo y si no va, es posible que tengas que "reemerger"  binutils, glibc, libstdc++-v3

(por cierto MDK-10 solucionaba bastante bien las dependencias con "urpmi")

----------

## pacho2

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> Todo un infierno, el infierno de las dependencias. El RPM es lo que yo llamo una mierda en gestión de paquetes.

 

Esa afirmación es una soberana tontería. No me irás a decir que urpmi no resuelve bien las dependencias. Y el uso de urpmi o de rpmdrake no es precisamente complicado. 

 *Quote:*   

> -Debian: Es excelente gestionando paquetes, pero le dicen  Debian la inalcanzable por lo difícil que es de instalar y configurar el hardware.
> 
> -Gentoo: Ni lo pienses, solo para hackers y gurus. Tienes que compilar todo el sistema en la instalación
> 
> 

 

Esa buena fama de debian con los paquetes y la mala fama de RPM no se de donde viene (será que RedHat era un mala distribución con los paquetes). Efectivamente esa afirmación sobre gentoo es un tópico.

 *Quote:*   

> después de esa explicación, decido darle otra oportunidad a mandrake, que tenia la recién salida 10.0 por esos entonces. Nuevamente bajo los 3 cds con mi modem y la instalo. Todo mas bonito que la 9.1 pero el mismo problema con el infierno de las dependencias. Meses después lo intento con la 10.1 y lo mismo, así que corto mi relación con mandrake.

 

No entiendo por qué tienes problemas con las dependencias. Si tienes los repositorios bien configurados es IMPOSIBLE que tengas problemas con las dependencias. Si te pasas por http://blogdrake.net te podemos ayudar  :Wink:  (ahora mismo está sólo en modo "lectura" porque van a cambiar el hosting actual. De todos modos si quieres ayuda con mandriva puedes, si lo deseas, enviarme la duda que tengas con un "Mensaje privado"  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> APT fue una bendición :O mis ojos no lo creían. Jesus! Todo instalado rápido y sin problemas.

 

No sabía que el manejo de URPMI fuese tan complicado   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> aparte de que suse es extremadamente lenta! (Pentium-m 1.6, 512 DDR) . así que con sed de libertad me paso a Gentoo  (hace 1 semana)

 

En eso coincidimos, yo también use suse 9.0 y 9.1 y me pareció lenta en comparación con slackware, gentoo y mandrake. Además el soporte de gnome, al menos en esas versiones, era bastante malo.

----------

## alexlm78

Yo tambien tengo un largo recorrido con las distros de linux, comenzando con na que ni nomrbe tenia con un kernel 1.0 hace mas de 10 años, luego SuSE 5.2, pasando por Mandrake, redhat, slack, FreeBSD, NetBSD, debian y Gentoo mequedo con las ultimas dos.

En Cuanto a tu problema

 *Gentoosiastix wrote:*   

> pruebalo y si no va, es posible que tengas que "reemerger"  binutils, glibc, libstdc++-v3

 

Pieso que tiene razon, habra que ver si no te toca que reemerger estas librerias.

otra cosas, en que parte te aparece lo de fallo de dependencias, talves sea mas facil si pones mas informacion sobre tus problemas, log y esas cosas.

Saluditos.

----------

## Cyberstudio

Bueno, de urpmi no puedo hablar mucho. como mandrake fue mi primera distro yo en esos entonces no conocia mucho del tema del gestor de paquetes de mandrake. yo si usaba la herramienta que tenia mandrake para actualizar paquetes. pero eso si, en comparacion con debian, mandrake casi no tenia paquetes. ahora bien, aunque quizas urpmi no sea mala, tampoco creo que llegue al nivel de apt en lo que se refiere al manejo de dependencias. ahora explico porque.

Ejemplo: Instalamos plugins mozilla firefox.

Tanto urpmi como apt nos dirá que tenemos que instalar el mozilla firefox y las librerias de mozila firefox. O tal que si queremos instalar kmail, ambas apt y urpmi, nos sugeriría instalar kdepim.

El apt demostaría más eficacia pues instala las cosas necesarias para que todo vaya bien y sin problemas. En cambio urpmi ni se molestaría en comprobar que las dependencias pueden tener otras dependencias. Ejemplo aplicado la vida diaria. Si yo digo: instalar coche, tanto apt como urpmi, me instalarían la aplicación coche así comos sus dependencias ( ruedas, ventanas, motor, ... ) y las dependencias de sus dependencias ( las tuercas de las ruedas, el carburador, .... ). ¿De que me seriviría la aplicación coche con ruedas si las ruedas no tuvieran tornillos?. En cualquier momento se podría escacharrar el coche, pues lo mismo pasa con las aplicaciones.

otras razones por las que pienso que APT es mejor:

1. Configurar o actualizar un repositorio para apt dura, el más grande con tropecientos de paquetes como universe, multiuniverse, minutos ( no más de 5 ) y en mandrake, main, contrib,... se pueden llevar perfectamente media hora ( si usas dialup muerete ) en su configuración o actualización.

2. En mandrake sólo hay una herramienta gráfica para gestionar paquetes con urpmi hecha en gtk que tarda bastante en cargar. Apt tiene un montón, la más utilizada es synaptic. rpmdrake no le hace sobra a synaptic.

3. apt no es sólo apt, como urpmi no es urpmi. apt tiene por ejemplo dpkg y muchas cosas útiles por ejemplo: "dpkg-reconfigure" que no tiene urpmi.

Esa es mi experiencia. aunque como fue mi experiencia de novato quizas yo no este en lo correcto.

Ahora bien, sobre lo que en realidad me interesa, que es mi amado gentoo... la migracion a gcc si se completo bien, porque haciendo

```

gcc-config -l

```

me sale gcc 3.4 arcado con *

estoy actualizando todo el sistema ahora. el total de paquetes que tiene que descargar son 172. quizas asi se solucione todo

----------

## Gentoosiastix

conosco algo las virtudes del gestor de paquetes de Debian, por lo que en ningun momento he intentado hacer una comparacion Apt vs urpmi

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Failed to calculate module dependencies                                  [ ! ! ]
> ...

 

A mí lo que realmente me extraña es esto, pero seguramente se deba a cualquier pequeño despiste, como no tener la variable USE "symlink" en /etc/portage/package.use para las gentoo-sources o, dicho con otras palabras, tu enlace simbólico /usr/src/linux no debe apuntar al núcleo adecuado. Ejecutar modules-update no tiene mucho sentido, si estás bajo /usr/src/linux tratando de compilar otra versión del núcleo diferente. Nunca he tenido este problema, aunque mi laptop tiene un winmodem que añado por capricho más que nada, ya que rara, rarísima vez lo uso y el ebuild hace todo lo necesario para actualizar las dependencias de los módulos, o al menos, no me ha dado el menor problema calculando las dependencias de los módulos, La única razón que le encuentro es esa, un /usr/src/linux apuntando al núcleo equivocado...

----------

## pacho2

 *Cyberstudio wrote:*   

> mandrake casi no tenia paquetes.

 

Efectivamente es posible que en esa época mandrake casi no tuviese paquetes, pero en la actualidad eso ha cambiado totalmente.

 *Quote:*   

> El apt demostaría más eficacia pues instala las cosas necesarias para que todo vaya bien y sin problemas. En cambio urpmi ni se molestaría en comprobar que las dependencias pueden tener otras dependencias. 

 

Yo uso urpmi desde mandrake 10.0 y, creeme  :Wink: , urpmi también se da cuenta de las dependencias que tienen las dependencias.

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Configurar o actualizar un repositorio para apt dura, el más grande con tropecientos de paquetes como universe, multiuniverse, minutos ( no más de 5 ) y en mandrake, main, contrib,... se pueden llevar perfectamente media hora ( si usas dialup muerete ) en su configuración o actualización.

 

El tiempo que tarda configurar los repositorios en mandriva depende casi exclusivamente de la velocidad de tu conexión a internet. La configuración no es precisamente complicada, más cuando hay una página que te da el comando exacto a ejecutar para añadir los repositorios (http://easyurpmi.zarb.org/)

 *Quote:*   

> 2. En mandrake sólo hay una herramienta gráfica para gestionar paquetes con urpmi hecha en gtk que tarda bastante en cargar. Apt tiene un montón, la más utilizada es synaptic. rpmdrake no le hace sobra a synaptic.

 

Es cierto que de momento sólo hay un GUI para urpmi, pero eso es porque nadie a querido hacer una alternativa (será que no es tan necesario como piensas  :Wink: ). rpmdrake en mandriva 2006 ha ganado muchísima rapidez. En lo de la sombra... no he probado synaptic, así que no puedo ni debo opinar  :Smile:  si quieres comenta lo que no puedes hacer con rpmdrake para enviárselo a los de mandriva y para que, si hay suerte, lo incluyan.

 *Quote:*   

> 3. apt no es sólo apt, como urpmi no es urpmi. apt tiene por ejemplo dpkg y muchas cosas útiles por ejemplo: "dpkg-reconfigure" que no tiene urpmi.

 

¿qué hace dpkg-reconfigure? Quizás haya alguna alternativa para mandriva.

Tranquilo, yo digo esto con la mejor intención, creeme  :Smile: , sólo quiero que, si alguna vez tienes que instalar en una máquina un linux rápido y fácil, pienses también en mandriva (si alguna vez necesitas ayuda sobre mandriva no dudes en escribir en http://blogdrake.net o en enviarme un mensaje privado)

 *Quote:*   

> Ahora bien, sobre lo que en realidad me interesa, que es mi amado gentoo... la migracion a gcc si se completo bien, porque haciendo
> 
> ```
> 
> gcc-config -l
> ...

 

Suerte y saludos

----------

## LinuxBlues

 :Question:  No está llegando este mensaje a ser un completo off-topic   :Question: 

Realmente no le encuentro mucho sentido a hablar de urpmi y apt en un foro gentoo. Pero bueno, esa es la impresión que comienza a darme, esperemos que Cyberstudio encuentre la ayuda que necesita con gentoo, porque veo lo restante completamente fuera de lugar   :Wink: 

----------

## Antares-1

¿Puedo participar antes de que se vaya muy offtopic?

Yo personalmente, como usuario tengo POCO y nada de Linux, mi primera experiencia fue un Conectiva en el año 1999 y no sabia hacer NADA. Y por eso segui con el Windows. Pasaron los años y en el 2002 probé una GeexBox, y ahi descubri cuanto es el potencial de Linux.

Luego siguio Knoppix, Kurumin... (Odio que Carlos E. Morimoto lo haga mas pesado en cada versión y no se CALIENTE en instalar compiladores ni soporte para español), despues Mandrake (0 puntos)... y asi pasaron los años...

Y poquito a poco me pase a todo software Gratuito para Windows y hace 1 mes atrás casi... GENTOO.

Me costo, y mucho... pero lo estoy sacando adelante gracias a la gente del foro. Y logré mucho, no siquiera me imagine nunca que podria compilar kernels tan facil como lo hago ahora.

Es cuestion de 2 cosas: Tiempo, Ganas y Perseverancia. Nunca tener en la cabeza el "NO ANDA" porque ANDA, y muy bien. Es cuestión de uno querer mejorar cada dia. Y una cosa: Pasar mucho tiempo con el Linux, dedicarle mas tiempo que le dedicas a Ventanitas. Sino, si lo dejas instalado como hacen muchos usuarios de Windows y despues no tocarlo, no te terminas acostumbrando.

Por el tema de las dependencias, si me diras a mi como lo sufro por no tener banda ancha, pero igual lo estoy sacando adelante   :Crying or Very sad: .

Gentoo Linux es lo mejor, me lo han dicho, y lo reafirmo., aunque en este punto no podria hablar mucho porque no probé todas las Distros del mundo pero... Aguante Gentoo.

Proximo paso = FreeBSD. Espero no morir en el intento.

Por lo del tema del error de compilación, es casi lo mismo que me sucede a mi, asi que voy a guardar este topico en mi Pendrive para ver si con un poquito de ayuda lo puedo sacar adelante.

Saludos y me retiro para no hacerlo tan offtopic.

----------

## alexlm78

 *Nekki-Basara wrote:*   

> ¿Puedo participar antes de que se vaya muy offtopic?

 

Bienvenido!!!!!!

 *Nekki-Basara wrote:*   

> Es cuestion de 2 cosas: Tiempo, Ganas y Perseverancia. Nunca tener en la cabeza el "NO ANDA" porque ANDA, y muy bien. Es cuestión de uno querer mejorar cada dia. Y una cosa: Pasar mucho tiempo con el Linux, dedicarle mas tiempo que le dedicas a Ventanitas. Sino, si lo dejas instalado como hacen muchos usuarios de Windows y despues no tocarlo, no te terminas acostumbrando.

 

Exactamente, un viejo hacker ammigo mio, digo viejo porque venimos casi de la misma epoca, +de 10 años, dijo:

 *Quote:*   

> Nada es imposible, siempre hay una forma de solucionar las cagadas, por grandes que sean

 

Solo hace falta dedicacion, y ganas, muchas ganas.

 *Nekki-Basara wrote:*   

> Proximo paso = FreeBSD. Espero no morir en el intento.

 

Te puedo decir por experiencia, nadie muere, mientras no muera el deseo de aprende, y se aprende mucho, ya me daras la razon cuando lo experimentes, pero te digo es largo el camino pero es muy bueno si lo sabes llevar.

 *Nekki-Basara wrote:*   

> Saludos y me retiro para no hacerlo tan offtopic.

 

ya es medio offtopic, si vamos  a hacer algo, hagamoslo bien.

Saludos a todos.

----------

## Cyberstudio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Por el tema de las dependencias, si me diras a mi como lo sufro por no tener banda ancha, pero igual lo estoy sacando adelante . 
> 
> 

 

Hombre, dimelo a mi!, ahora estoy descargando 172 paquetes con dialup. al momento de escribir esto estoy descargando el numero 95.....

Eso si, te doy un consejo para que le saques partido al asunto. si estas bajando un paquete que tiene 5 dependencias, portage lo que hace es que baja un paquete, luego lo compila. baja el siguiente, luego lo compila, etc... para los usuarios que no tenemos banda ancha lo mejor es esto:

```

emerge nombre_del_programa --fetchonly

```

esto hace que gentoo baje el paquete con todas sus dependencias una detras de otra sin compilar. luego que te baje todo, entonces te metes a la consola y pones

```

emerge nombre_del_programa

```

notese que ya no esta la opcion --fetchonly. cuando corremos ese comando portage compilara el programa junto con sus dependencias. con este metodo podemos ganar tiempo. actualmente es lo que estoy haciendo. bajo los 172 paquetes y luego los pongo a compilar.

Sobre el error que me da al inicio...

```

Failed to calculate module dependencies

```

No tengo claro que pueda ser. el simlink esta bien, y apunta al nuevo nucleo (2.6.14), y ya desinstale las fuentes antiguas. aparentemente el error no tiene impacto en el sistema, pero no me gusta verlo de todas formas, me hace sentir que hay algo que esta mal.

cuando intento hacer modules-update la consola me tira una lista grande de modulos que no pudieron ser cargados.

sobre los errores de compilacion,,, ahora estoy haciendo

```

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

```

y vi que uno de los paquetes que descargo era el que le hace falta al firefox, asi que creo que cuando los 172 paquetes se compilen, el firefox podra compilar.

A mi ganas no me faltan. un amigo mio me tiene por sobre nombre "el sadomasoquista" por eso de bajar 172 paquetes,y luego compilarlos todos.   :Twisted Evil: 

Creo que mi novia esta celosa por gentoo. cuando me llama por telefono, luego de un rato me dice "hay, adios! que tu estas muy ocupado descargando tus 172 paquetes y yo aqui molestandote!" -- en tono medio disgustado  :Shocked: 

cualquier novedad y les notifico   :Wink:  [/profile]

----------

## pacho2

 *Nekki-Basara wrote:*   

> ¿Puedo participar antes de que se vaya muy offtopic?

 

Claro que sí, ¿quién te lo iba a impedir?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Por el tema de las dependencias, si me diras a mi como lo sufro por no tener banda ancha, pero igual lo estoy sacando adelante  .

 

Yo estoy en una situación parecida. Lo instalé a finales de julio con red (soy un poco gorrón  :Very Happy: ) y hasta ahora no lo he actualizado. Además en agosto tuve una pequeña catástrofe con el sistema de archivos (fue culpa mia la catástrofe) de la que pude salir copiando alguna librería y binarios (unos cuantos de /bin, sin los que no podía ni compilar) del mandriva que también tengo instalado. Ahora tengo un sistema gentoo, con alguna librería y binario de mandriva (tar, por ejemplo). Además, por otra metedura de pata cuando la catástrofe, tengo el /usr/portage bastante guarro (espero que con un emerge --sync se solucione). De forma que cuando vuelva a conectarlo a red tendré para rato  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo Linux es lo mejor, me lo han dicho, y lo reafirmo.

 

Decir lo que es mejor o peor es muy difícil. Yo, ahora mismo, estoy contentísimo con gentoo, pero con madriva también , por eso tengo los dos instalados  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Proximo paso = FreeBSD.

 

Quizás podrías probar un NetBSD...

 *Quote:*   

> Espero no morir en el intento.

 

De momento no conozco a nadie que lo haya hecho  :Wink: 

Me parece que hay una opción de emerge para descargar los paquetes MIENTRAS se compilan, haz un "emerge --help|less" para comprobarlo, yo es que ahora mismo no tengo el gentoo a mano. Me conecto desde un telencentro con Window$  :Crying or Very sad: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## Soul Lost

Solo decir algo:

Me gusta GNU/Linux por que es divertido, entretenido y aprendo mucho XD

Por ahi una vez lei:

Si quieres que te guste Linux, piensa como usuario linux...

Además en windows solo veia peliculas para adultos xD (de eso ya tiene como 1 año y medio mas o menos..)

Y lo afirmo tambien.. Gentoo is Ready!! 

Animo que no todo en esta vida esta perdido..

Para lo de los modulos lo mejor para mi y te sacas de dudas es correr un live CD de gentoo y copiar si configuración del kernel y recompilar tu kernel actual con genkernel o a mano..

----------

## Antares-1

Algo que verdaderamente reafirmo y que veo de los usuarios que instalan Linux al principio es que lo dejan ahi y no lo tocan, solamente son felices con ver a lilo y el Menú que diga "Windows/Linux"

¡Error, HEREJES! Para usar Linux verdaderamente hay que pasar tiempo con el, y aunque tardes el doble o mas hacer las tareas cotidianas, vas a notar que a la segunda vez no tardas el doble, y asi te vas acostumbrando.

Yo intente linux por un hecho muy simple, no me gusta que a mi NADIE me imponga: Usa ventanitas que es facil. No digo que Ventanitas sea una mierd*, lo tengo y lo voy a seguir teniendo cuando lo necesite, pero quiero usar linux, quiero experimentar, quiero conocer, quiero libertad. Y eso solamente no te la da Linux, eso te la das vos.

Vos sos el primer paso hacia ser libre.

Perdonen si filosofe mucho, es que me inspire   :Embarassed: .

PD: Alguien me puede ayudar con el Tema del Libstdc++??? Ya que no compile nada, tengo el Por defecto y me tira el mismo error que Cyberstudio cuando compilo algo.

Mi idea no es tener ahora el sistema operativo actualizado y con el Ultimoooo kernel, para mi que ande (Por ahora) es mas que suficiente con tener todas las aplicaciones que necesito compiladas, limpiar la partición de Linux de todas las basuras que estan ahi ocupando espacio (Librerias sin uso, esas cosas) y despues, hacerle una imagen de Partimage por las dudas y despues actualizarlo. Si anda bien con todo actualizado, ahi hago una nueva imagen de Partimage y borro la anterior.

Cyberstudio, lee bien eso. Partimage te puede ser de mucha ayuda en este caso y lo mata al Ghost por mucho.

Espero que ya hagan solucionado el BUG del Filesystem que tenia hace dos años atras... (Despues lo explico).

Saludos.

----------

## alexlm78

 *Nekki-Basara wrote:*   

> Mi idea no es tener ahora el sistema operativo actualizado y con el Ultimoooo kernel, para mi que ande (Por ahora) es mas que suficiente con tener todas las aplicaciones que necesito compiladas, limpiar la partición de Linux de todas las basuras que estan ahi ocupando espacio (Librerias sin uso, esas cosas) 

 

No podia estar mas de acuerdo, hace mas de 4 meses que hice el ultimo update al portage, y aun no he terminado el emerge world, solo reemergo lo que necesito porque si lo que tengo me sirve para que la ultimisima version, salvo cosas como  mono, el kernel, y no recuerdo que otra cosita por alli que si merce la pena compilar cada neuva version, todo se recompila cunando es necesario.

 *Nekki-Basara wrote:*   

> y despues, hacerle una imagen de Partimage por las dudas y despues actualizarlo. Si anda bien con todo actualizado, ahi hago una nueva imagen de Partimage y borro la anterior.

 

En esto ya diferimos, yo prefiero reinstalar de nuevo que tener una imagen, claro tengo gentoo desde hace casi tres años y solo lo he instalado 3 veces,  la primera vez, que me costo una vida, cuando me chamusque un disco duro y compre otro y por ende tuvve que reinstalar, y cuando me compre el ultimo HD que he comprado de 120GB y lo cambie, dandole el viejo ami hermanito, y reinstale, fuera de eso nunca.

Yo creo que ha es oficial, este es un OffTopic

Saluditos.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> En esto ya diferimos, yo prefiero reinstalar de nuevo que tener una imagen, claro tengo gentoo desde hace casi tres años y solo lo he instalado 3 veces, la primera vez, que me costo una vida, cuando me chamusque un disco duro y compre otro y por ende tuvve que reinstalar, y cuando me compre el ultimo HD que he comprado de 120GB y lo cambie, dandole el viejo ami hermanito, y reinstale, fuera de eso nunca. 

 

Pues no te hace falta reinstalar cuando cambias de disco duro, es suficiente crear las particiones necesarias, darlas formato con el sistema de ficheros que mejor te vaya montar la particion donde vayas a instalar y copiar con con: cp -a /todos los directorios excepto /mnt o el que uses para montar la particion del disco duro nuevo.

Despues editas /etc/fstab para que se adapte a la nueva configuración y ejecutas chroot /mnt y desde ese entorno ejecuta grub-install /dev/hdb si está como exclavo ese disco.

Quita el disco duro viejo y pon el nuevo como master y listo.

----------

## Antares-1

Instalar o no algo depende de la necesidad de cada uno. Por ejemplo, yo mi XP lo tengo intacto desde hace 2 años con el GHOST e imagen va y viene y feliz y contento... en cuanto a Gentoo Linux, hace pocos dias volvi atras a mi primer instalación para reparar un par de errores...

Eso si, cuando cambie el hard chau instalación, ya me imagino que reinstalar o reparar el XP arriba de otro me va a dejar todo el doble de lento, bueno, ya veremos.

En cuanto a Gentoo, cuesta un poco mas por el tiempo de compilar un programa... ayer tarde 40 minutos en compilar Wine y se paro al final porque me faltaba una FUENTE de Windows nomas...

Yo soy de una idea, actualizar cuando sea necesario, ahora, si tenemos tiempo de sobra, estamos vagos en la playa que es verano... con un par de chicas lindas al lado... y bueno, un emerge world y que la maquina trabaje mientras estamos ahi no vendria nada mal...   :Rolling Eyes: .

¡¡¡Total, mientras lo dejamos corriendo, ponemos un par de Marchas, conectamos la Laptop al equipo de Música y fiesta se ha dicho!!! (Y de paso algún plugin Psicodelico con OpenGL que haga imagenes fractales y esas cosas para generar ambiente)...

Y todo, POWERED BY GENTOO LINUX!.

Este es mi ultimo offtopic, over and out.

----------

